# Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai Unit Location Map



## jeff-linda (Apr 27, 2007)

We have a 1 bedroom for Jan 08.  1,000 sq ft +/-.  Does anyone have a map of the property showing unit locations?

What building or type of unit would you recommend? Any info apreciated.  How is there pool?


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 27, 2007)

If you have a one bedroom, you have a 1bedroom portion of a Phase III lock out.  Because the unit has been split, perhaps someone else will be in the Studio portion...or maybe, not.  Also, chances are the unit is already assigned...because it has been split.  You may or may not be able to upgrade to the full size unit...it's a gamble...you might end up with a Phase II on the road side, if you do.  It depends on the occupancy at that time.  They (housekeeping) make room assignments the Tuesday of the week before you are arriving...however, yours is problably already determined.

There are several pools.  Plus, you are allowed to use any of the other Pahio facilities.  

There are only 36 buildings.  Phase II (not yours) has 22 buildings with 2 units each; Phase III has 14 buildings with 3 full units each.  Only Phase III are lock outs...and can be split.

Enjoy... A hui hou.


----------



## billhall (Apr 27, 2007)

If someone has a good map (jpg or whatever), I can add it to the review page - as an additional info page with the other building info (last post)  Thanks.

updated:   Actually there is already a map in the images link for Ka'Eo Kai TUG review.

I also added the map and the info about lockoffs (only PhaseIII) to an additional info page. There seems to be a different building count (looking at the map).


----------



## jeff-linda (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the location of the resort map.  If 1 bedroom units will be in Phase III, are some buildings better than others?


----------



## abbekit (Apr 28, 2007)

jeff-linda said:


> Thanks for the location of the resort map.  If 1 bedroom units will be in Phase III, are some buildings better than others?



In my opinion the buildings that are closest to the golf course have the best views.  We were in building 32, unit 32C which is the top floor penthouse unit.  
Looking directly north from our lanai was the golf course and in the distance you could see the ocean.  My photos are here.

With that in mind I'd recommend buildings 28, 29, 30, 32, or 36.  Some of the other Phase III buildings would still be better than anything in Phase II but try to stay away from 26 or 27 which overlook the road.

If you don't mind stairs try for the top floor, the high ceilings in the units are great.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 28, 2007)

billhall said:


> If someone has a good map (jpg or whatever), I can add it to the review page - as an additional info page with the other building info (last post)  Thanks.
> 
> updated:   Actually there is already a map in the images link for Ka'Eo Kai TUG review.
> 
> I also added the map and the info about lockoffs (only PhaseIII) to an additional info page. *There seems to be a different building count (looking at the map).*




Bill,
The map shows the entire _original_ complex.  Phase I, Mauna Kai, is _*no longer*_ Ka'Eo Kai.  It is Mauna Kai, and they are all privately owned Condos...not Timeshares...and has been for decades.  The only units, 1 - 36 of Ka'Eo Kai, are Phases II and III.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 28, 2007)

jeff-linda said:


> Thanks for the location of the resort map.  If 1 bedroom units will be in Phase III, are some buildings better than others?




You can always ask for an upgrade...however, since the unit was split, and you have a one bedroom...chances are you are already assigned _*that*_ particular unit.

Are you sure your check in is January 8, 2008?  I believe that's a Tuesday...could you check?  Because that is not a normal check in day for Pahio....unless it's some special developer owned unit...if it is a different day, I can tell you what units would be available for check in.


----------



## jeff-linda (Apr 29, 2007)

Jan 08 -   Check in is Sunday Jan 27th, 2008.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 29, 2007)

When you indicated Jan 08...I thought you meant Jan 08, 2008...but now that you indicate it is Sunday check in...the only Phase III units that check in on Sundays are 25, 26, and 33.  The buildings are 3 stories each...and there is no way of knowing right now which unit you have.  But, we will be there then, so at least we can meet.


----------



## jeff-linda (Apr 29, 2007)

We have a 1 bedroom lock off.  Is it possible it is already assigned?  If not when do they assign units?


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 29, 2007)

That unit is already assigned.  When the owner made the reservations...they were made as a split unit...that is the one bedroom portion and the Studio portion.  Either one or both were space banked.  You drew the one bedroom portion.  Therefore you are already assigned that one bedroom side.  Pahio will not tell you what it is at this point.  However, if you call RCI...they should have the unit number listed on their assignment...because that is how we deposit the exchanges.  It is unlikely that there would be another one bedroom portion that checks in on Sundays, that has not as yet been assigned.

If you want to e-mail me or PM me...and discuss it further, perhaps I can help.  I'll then give you our phone number, and we can chat...that's the best I can do.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 29, 2007)

We had the full 2BR, both sides of the lock-out, when we were there in 2004.  Our RCI paperwork did not show a unit number (but maybe it was pre-assigned and we were unaware).  I phoned a few weeks in advance and asked for a top floor unit.  

When we checked in at the airport we were given unit 14A, not a great location and not a penthouse.  I simply asked if it were possible to change to a penthouse and they looked in the computer and re-assigned us to 32C.  It was fabulous.  

We walked around and looked at where 14A was located and were so happy we didn't have to stay there.

Any Phase III unit should be pretty good, but it never hurts to ask.  



ouaifer said:


> You can always ask for an upgrade...however, since the unit was split, and you have a one bedroom...chances are you are already assigned _*that*_ particular unit.
> 
> Are you sure your check in is January 8, 2008?  I believe that's a Tuesday...could you check?  Because that is not a normal check in day for Pahio....unless it's some special developer owned unit...if it is a different day, I can tell you what units would be available for check in.



ouaifer, do you have a list of which units are assigned for which check in days?  Someone posted that on the Shearwater review and it was really helpful to us when I was making our exchange there.  Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (May 3, 2007)

ouaifer said:


> Bill,
> The map shows the entire _original_ complex.  Phase I, Mauna Kai, is _*no longer*_ Ka'Eo Kai.  It is Mauna Kai, and they are all privately owned Condos...not Timeshares...and has been for decades.  The only units, 1 - 36 of Ka'Eo Kai, are Phases II and III.



Phase I ( Mauna Kai) was always privately owned, it was never timeshare.  

That never stopped UPS from delivering stuff for us (MK 7B) to Pahio 7B, go figure :rofl: 
At the same time, we used to get people from Pahio trying their door key on
our Mauna Kai unit and asking for help from the manager to get into the unit.
Guess they couldn't figure out the map either


----------



## captmg (Mar 8, 2008)

You would'nt still have units layout for Ka'Eo Kai resort?
Plan on giong in Sept.2008


----------



## jeff-linda (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes I do.  I can send by email.  There is also one in the all images of reviews.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 9, 2008)

captmg said:


> You would'nt still have units layout for Ka'Eo Kai resort?
> Plan on giong in Sept.2008



I loved Ka'Eo Kai so much when I went there last year with my eoy, that I bought an EY.  I will be closing on this timeshare soon, I hope.  If I dont have to argue with the ROFR.  

Any unit in Phase III was good.  I would try to get the top floor unless stairs are a problem for you.  The area is beautiful, Princeville is beautiful and Kaui is paradise.  Get good mapquest directions, the last block kind of tricked me. 

You will have a wonderful time.


----------



## tfalk (Mar 10, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> IAny unit in Phase III was good.



If they try to give you 24A, run...  

We stayed in 24A in August 2008... it was in the worst shape I've seen
at Pahio in the 20 years we've been staying there.  Deplorable is the word I
gave the manager... we moved to 24C the next week and it was better.
Sorry if this isn't what anyone wants to hear but my entire party had the
same opinion.... I spoke by phone to the new manager the end of last year
and frankly, I came away feeling he was more concerned that nobody from 
housekeeping returned our call than he cared about the poor condition of the unit.

I think all of the housekeepers must be under 5 foot 6 inches tall since it didn't
look like they ever saw the top of the refridgerators in the 4 units we had...






Master bathroom floor, complete with mold under the linoleum...


----------

